# Are these classified as marbles ?



## deenodean (May 15, 2016)

Today I had a chance to buy these but before I do I would like the experts opinion on these two : 
Example , are they classifies as marbles , where made , year of manufacture and approximate value? 
The large one is about 2" in diameter , it is clear and has a white squirrel encased. 
The smaller one is clear and about 1-1/4" in diameter. It had a little girl encased. 
thx in advance.


----------



## CreekWalker (May 15, 2016)

Having seen that type at the collectibles shows and flea markets , I would say yes, and they are pricy.


----------



## deenodean (May 16, 2016)

Thanks Creekwalker.  I tried to send u a private message BUT it seems that the new owners of this website set every member's private massage default to ' dont receive' . 
To change your settings, go to ' Settings ', then open ' General  Settings' , choose under Private Messinging' ' * Receive Private  Messaging * - click ' From all Members'. 
Thx
.


----------



## CreekWalker (May 16, 2016)

I wish I had more info, the older cartoon characters are the highest value. I loaned my marble price guide and don't have it handy. Depending on size and quality the prices ranged from $35 to $75.


----------



## CreekWalker (May 16, 2016)

I wish I had more info, the older cartoon characters are the highest value. I loaned my marble price guide and don't have it handy. Depending on size and quality the prices ranged from $35 to $75. I just noticed the German made , suphide or sulfide marbles of this type, sold for $40 to $90, on feebay. Hope that helps.


----------



## deenodean (May 17, 2016)

The seller wanted $125.00 for both. The larger marble has a few chips and is hazy, the smaller one is mint.  I saw a picture online similar to these, the note said it was made in Japan in the 1950's.
Thank you for your input.


----------



## timepeeks (Apr 24, 2019)

hello they are called sulphide marbles.


----------



## embe (Jul 14, 2019)

They are indeed sulphide/sulfide marbles made in Germany late 1800's - early 1900's.  The marbles with human figures are generally more collectible than animals although there are exception and condition is important.

As a newbie to this site I find it pretty awesome there is a marble section


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jul 14, 2019)

embe said:


> They are indeed sulphide/sulfide marbles made in Germany late 1800's - early 1900's.  The marbles with human figures are generally more collectible than animals although there are exception and condition is important.
> 
> As a newbie to this site I find it pretty awesome there is a marble section


Welcome to the forum!  This section isn't very active unfortunately, this is the most recent thread and it's from three years ago.  But you can always post another one!


----------

